# Aol and Cbs Radio is now up not bad



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey, all just wanted to let you know that AOL and Cbs radio are up. So far not bad from what i can tell. May take some time to get use too. Looks like they have added a bunch of CBS stations. Wasn't quite sure where to post cause I know someone here posted that xm was gone on aol radio. max.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Well after playing with it last night it's okay but dont like the commercials. I think I will stick with I tunes for now at least there is no commercials. Max.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

max1 said:


> Hey, all just wanted to let you know that AOL and Cbs radio are up. So far not bad from what i can tell. May take some time to get use too. Looks like they have added a bunch of CBS stations. Wasn't quite sure where to post cause I know someone here posted that xm was gone on aol radio. max.


AOL:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Radio commercials suck the big one. That is why I subscribe to XM Radio to get away from them when I am listing to music. Internet radio on the other hand is getting more like FM radio with there annoying FM ads on most stations. The only one I found with no ads is Soma.FM.


----------



## ercjncprdtv (Feb 11, 2008)

sounds very good, I will be listening regularly. The audio quality is superb.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

ercjncprdtv said:


> sounds very good, I will be listening regularly. The audio quality is superb.


Their TV arn't bad either. http://www.aol.com/in2tv.


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm finding it BETTER than satrad. Much more choice and much better AQ


----------

